
Efficient Parallel Set-Similarity Joins Using MapReduce - jashmenn
http://asterix.ics.uci.edu/fuzzyjoin/
======
Jach
For even more goodness: [http://www.ccs.neu.edu/home/mirek/papers/2011-SIGMOD-
Paralle...](http://www.ccs.neu.edu/home/mirek/papers/2011-SIGMOD-
ParallelJoins.pdf) (This paper briefly mentions and cites the topic paper.)

------
splitrocket
This sounds like it's right up my alley. Thanks!

